

Skype ads in rotation have been compromised - angrydev
http://community.skype.com/t5/Security-Privacy-Trust-and/Skype-ads-in-rotation-have-been-compromised-and-contain-Malware/td-p/2894251

======
finishingmove
If you haven't already, add

    
    
      127.0.0.1 rad.msn.com 
    

to your hosts file.

